

Show HN: Curated list of resources that provide creative commons media - shime
https://github.com/shime/creative-commons-media

======
walterbell
How about archive.org?

Google image search has an option for usage rights.

~~~
shime
I didn't add archive.org because it's not a collection of only CC licensed
stuff.

Google has the option, but you have to find it in the advanced search section
and search.creativecommons.org already supports Google.

~~~
walterbell
Archive.org is arguably the world's largest repository of public domain
content, which is even better than CC.

You can search for CC licenses on archive.org, with a bit of effort on URL
queries, [https://archive.org/post/54525/search-by-
license](https://archive.org/post/54525/search-by-license)

